# Sending Entries



## JohnT (Jun 24, 2010)

So, this year I sent wine to the Ameteur Competition in Indy. 

I had to "freight" out the wine. This took days. During this time, I noticed that the weather was extremely hot. I have no doubt that my wine entry "got cooked". 

So this bring up my questions for those of you that ship wine to competitions...

1) How do you package your wine? 

2) Would any of you put in a couple of "chill packs" to try to keep the wine cool?

3) Do you feel that shipping wine during hot weather will have a drastic 
affect on the wine?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 24, 2010)

Chill pakcs would be a good idea if you are shipping them fast enough so that they will get there in time otherwise if its days those packs wont stand a chance. I send wine out all the time and get wine all the time and to be honest have never really even thought about the heat effecting the wine that much. Its a good question, maybe we need to send out some wine around the states and back to ourselves and then taste them side by side to one that stayed in our cellar. You first! Hehehe


----------



## midwestwine (Jun 24, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Chill pakcs would be a good idea if you are shipping them fast enough so that they will get there in time otherwise if its days those packs wont stand a chance. I send wine out all the time and get wine all the time and to be honest have never really even thought about the heat effecting the wine that much. Its a good question, maybe we need to send out some wine around the states and back to ourselves and then taste them side by side to one that stayed in our cellar. You first! Hehehe


Everyone can just send me their wine and I can test it to see if it makes it ok


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2010)

I send it out UPS all the time. When asked what it is say fruit juice or yeast specimens.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Jun 24, 2010)

i live in Alabama and the highs here has been in the mid to upper 90s for 2-3 weeks.
PM me for my address. LOL


----------



## Wine-O (Jun 26, 2010)

I sent mine there last year UPS and from New Jersey it only took 2 days to get there. I am planning to do the same this year when I send it next week. I did win medals last year so the wine must have made it there OK!!


----------

